# New Blanket



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I haven't shared a knit project with you guys in a while since this isn't a knitting forum, but I am so in love with this one, I just had to... hope no one minds too much. I promise I won't share another project for quite a long while!

This blanket is by far the biggest thing I ever made and took about a month of work to finish. I made it for my mom's birthday (which already passed, but she knew that I was making it and was being patient!) and I love it so much, I'm already planning on making one for me... though probably not for a while longer as I have way too many other projects to do right now!

The pattern is called Girasole, which means Sunflower in Italian. My sister saw it last night and said it looks store-bought, which is probably the best compliment you can give a knitter!





















































It is very soft and very warm (not to mention pretty heavy - there's almost 1900 yards of yarn in there) and Kubrick and Hitchcock love lying on it. Yet another reason why I need to make another one so they'll have one to lie on as this one is heading off to California tomorrow. 

Hitchcock says that while knitting is boring work, the blanket is too comfy for him to complain about me not paying attention to him.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

How do I get on your gift list????


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Brava, Lina!! That is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Will you be my mom?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Wow, I thought it looked pretty magnificent before it was finished, but this is amazing, Carolina. It is gorgeous!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Lina,

It's absolutely beautiful. Your mother will be thrilled.


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

That is beautiful!! Great job!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

That is beautiful!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Carolina, that is gorgeous!!! and I love the shots of Hitch. "please keep this on here mommy."


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Stunning! 
Between your knitting and photography skills, I feel very inadequate!!! 
I'm going to try to learn to crochet, finally, from my mom (which I'm sure you know how to do too)! My daughter is really into the amigurumis, and I'd love to be able to make them for her instead of always asking my mom to do it.
The pic of Hitchcock is darling.

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Lina,
That is beautiful, and looks incredibly complicated! It looks more like crochet to me, but I know nothing...

Hitchcock is darling on it!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Lina, you do beautiful knitting. I can crochet but I can't get the hang of knitting...and it looks like it would be more fun. I know your Mom will be thrilled to receive such a special gift from you.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Gorgeous blanket. Wow you have talent. That must have been tons of work.


----------



## Mizell26 (Aug 2, 2008)

That is just beautiful! My grandma always tried to teach me to crochet but she couldn't because I am left handed and she was right handed....so that is something I never learned to do but would have loved to.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Lina, is there anything you can't do???? It's a gorgeous blanket, and it looks far too complicated for anyone to make by hand. I'm amazed!
Gina


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Well Carolina, you already know I find it absolutely STUNNING. :clap2:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thank you so much everyone! It was so hard for me to not share this blanket as I am SO in love with it! The pattern is just amazing and from one of my favorite designers ever, Jared Flood. 

Beth, crochet is definitely one of those things I "know" how to do, but not well and not for big projects. I've only ever used it for edgings and borders to my knit work. I think it's awesome that you're learning it. Those amigurumi dolls are so cute!

Sheri, it's definitely not crochet... it's lace knitting, which DOES look a lot like crochet (making lots of holes).

Tammy, that's funny because my mom is left-handed and I'm right-handed. She was able to teach me to knit, though, because she had to first learn how to knit right-handed before doing it left-handed (back then in Brazil it was considered "bad" to be left handed and you had to learn to do everything with your right hand).

Gina, LOL, there's SO MUCH I can't do... if you saw the things my mom could knit, you'd be amazed!


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Lina, your blanket is fabulous! Your mom is one lucky lady!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

WOW Linna, that is absolutely gorgeous!!!! And I'd be willing to bet photographs just don't do it justice. I'm so glad you shared it with us. I love the pictures of little Hitch snuggling in.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Carolina, that's a beautiful blanket. I am sure your Mom will cherish it forever. I love the pictures of Hitch in the blanket. Very cute!


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

WOW WOW WOW....
HAVE YOU READ THE KNITTING BOOKS--KNITTING TWO....
ELAYNE AND RACQUET


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a gorgeous blanket - your mother will be thrilled and will cherish it.
I, too, can crochet but just never could learn to knit. I'm also a lefty but I was lucky my grandma was, too!

Kathie


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

WOW...that is beautiful! Please don't stop sharing!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Lina, when do you find the time?*

You are also in grad school right? You have a new hubbie, a new puppy, and time to create such a masterpiece?
Wow.
Who cleans your house?


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Wow Carolina,

Your blanket is incredibly gorgeous, you are so talanted. But where do you find time!!!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Carolina, that is so beautiful. You are so talented! I have tried knitting and even made a sweater once. But I just cannot figure out anything more complicated than the basics. I wish I could knit like you do!!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Magnificent, you are truly talented =)


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Beautiful, Lina, and I love upside-down Hitch. I bet it kept you all warm during the snowstorm Monday.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

The blanket is beautiful! I can't imagine having the patience to complete something so intricate. You did an amazing job!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Lina I have been watching this blanket in process, you know how much I love your work. This blanket is absolutly amazing.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Lina, that is absolutely gorgeous....and how do you find the time with 2 pupsters ?? Magnificant work. My mother knit and crocheted her whole life so I can appreciate the work involved in that blanket. I used to love to do that stuff in my younger days but my skill level was minimal. Wonderful work !!!! and Hitchcock seems to love it too. Both are beautiful.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

bravo lina! nice nice nice nice!!!!! your mom is going to cry when she sees it!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

That is BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Beautiful Lina-----just beautiful!:clap2:

What a treat to see something like this you made for your Mother. I know she is going to be just thrilled and treasure it forever.

Nothing beats a handmade gift from the heart-----:kiss:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Wow Carolina, that is absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Lina, what a special gift . . . your mom will undoubtedly be thrilled to know that her love of knitting has been passed on to you and then returned in a gift of this beautiful blanket. And already broken in by Hitchcock! 

Drat . . . I knew there was another reason I need a DIL like you (my boys date girls who can't even cook!) Glad to know there are still some domestic, artistic goddesses out there.

I have sent your blog to my good friend who knits so she can be inspired as well as green with envy!


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

I am aMAzed that you did that in a month! That is not mindless watch TV knitting. How do you find time??? It is flawless, makes my work look very sad indeed.
Lucky Mom!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

beautiful!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Lina, you are incredible!! I just saw this thread, and saw the pictures before I read your post. I said to myself as I was looking at Hitch, that you were crazy to let the dogs on to such a beautiful, and probably very expensive blanket. It is magnificent Lina!! Your Mother will ber so pleased with this. 
Gosh girl - do you ever sleep????


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

How do you keep the dogs from bothering it while you're knitting? Seems like they would go for the yarn and the blanket.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Wow, that's gorgeous Lina! You definitely have talent. I also love the picture of Hitchcock enjoying your handiwork.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

You guys are so nice! I'm glad that you all enjoyed the blanket as much as I (and Kubrick and Hitchcock ) did.

Elayne, do you mean Knit Two Together? I've flipped through that book and like it quite a bit. If you mean Knit Two, then no, I've never heard about it. Is it of patterns?

Linda, LOL, my house is SO neglected right now. I only find the time because I don't sleep much! Plus, I've been really really sick the last couple of weeks and have pretty much spent the whole time knitting when not playing with the dogs. 

Jane, if you can make a sweater, you can DEFINITELY make this blanket! A sweater is so much more complicated. You're selling yourself short there, I think!

Kathy, LOL, I guess DH lucked out with me as I'm a pretty good cook too. Though I wouldn't say that my MIL is lucky, rather I'm lucky! She's just a wonderful person. 

Laurie, no, I hardly ever sleep. I'm such a night owl I find it hard to go to sleep early. I usually sleep in on the weekends, though!

Ann, Kubrick knows better by now than to try it. I taught him really early that my yarn and knitting (including needles!) are 100% off limits. He can lie on the blanket, but he can't dig in it - and he knows this as when he wants to dig he'll move away from the knitted blanket and move to the raggedy old one that he's allowed to dig into, LOL. Hitchcock is still learning not to bother the yarn and/or needles, but he's picking up on it. I just make sure to tell him no and give him a toy instead. It works well around here!

And, okay, so I know I said I wouldn't share another project for a long while but I am TOO excited not to share this one because one of my really really really close friends just told me today that she is pregnant reggers: and I am so so so so so happy for her! She's a wonderful friend and person and I'm sure will make the best mother! Plus, I can't wait to meet the baby and everything.  I'm one of the first people she's told this to and she's only about 7 weeks along, so I don't know the sex yet or anything. But I was too excited not to do something! I found a great pattern for booties online, ran out to buy some buttons, and knit a pair up for her tonight. It only took about 3 hours but I LOVE this pattern. Isn't it just _adorable_?




























I think they'd look good on either a girl or a boy. I call them Rainbow Booties.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Those are adorable...I LOVE them! What a cute pattern..I love the big buttons and the criss cross on top.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my gosh Lina, those booties are absolutely adorable!! When my niece finally gets pregnant., I will be calling you about paying you to make me a pair!!! They ae just SO cute!! You are like super woman!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Awwww, so precoius. Sort of makes me want to haul out the knitting needles...but I cannot imagine doing this with 2 dogs at my feet. I have a hard time reading a book. I'm beginning to wonder if I could ever read a book again that didn't have teeth marks.

Adorable little booties..your friend will be tickled.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

lina you're a rockstar!!! sounds like we've got the same "schedule" except all of my knitting projects are lying around undone, and i've been reading books instead of knitting. drats!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Those booties are so cute!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm glad you guys find them as adorable as I do. They just make you squee, I think. 

Laurie, sure! This is such a short project and takes so little amount of yarn, I'd be happy to do it. 

Sharlene, you should! You'd have a lot of fun doing it, I think... though make sure to not let the dogs near the knitting, haha!

Amy, LOL, my BOOKS are getting neglected. I think you just pick something and switch it around every once in a while... otherwise it's impossible to do it all!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Lina, it turned out great! I'm jealous...I'm not sure I have the patience for a project like that


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Lina, you have inspired me. The last thing I made was an afaghan (crochet) for my grandson, Sage. He will be 7, so a LOOOOONG time ago. But you wouldn't be able to stand me...I would posting, OH NO....my pup ate yarn !!!! No one living thing loves yarn more than kitties and I used to manage to do these things with 3 of them. How, I do not know (remember).

The blanket was knock-dead gorgeous...those booties were just so itty-bitty adorable. Awwww...IWAB (kidding).


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks, Michelle! 

Sharlene, I'm glad I've inspired you! I really hope you pick it up again and share your projects with us!


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Lina, did you get my email? I was so impressed I didn't think all my blabbing about it would fit in the reply box. LOL
AMAZING, AMAZING work.


----------



## LaV (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi,

I am new to the forum and I have not seen your previous project.
You are very talented and the blanket is beautiful!


----------

